# Messed up TivoMad (dtivo R10)



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

Did things as I thought I ought to, but I chose "nowswap" not realizing it was only for Tivo branded Series2. 

Adding a second drive (Maxtor 120gb). Went through the 41 mad script, no problems.

Put drives in Tivo, and I get a gray screen. I get sad.

Put drives back in PC, and boot w/o noswap, and I get this when running the edit_bootparms hdc -k

"invalid signature 0x1492 on/dev/hdc"

If I boot with noswap, I get no error.

Am i fubared? I of course did not do a backup (have no DOS drives, and only smaller than 80g IDE ones). But is there a way I can fix this boot parameter error


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

I used edit_bootparms in noswap mode, and changed the active partition to 7 from 4. Then I got Green screen (it was green, said not to power down or disconnect phone for 3 hours while it tries to fix itself). It then reboots, and loops for as long as I let it (1hr so far, no phone line to speak of anyway)

Might this be a swap issue? I have the 80G and the 120g I'm adding. That adds up to too much for a 64m swap.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If you want to fix it use instantcake from Dvrupgrade buying the correct CD for the R10 or the series 1, whichever is appropriate. Good Luck.


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

will the instantcake make it a virgin again? Ergo, will the recordings, season passes, etc be gone?

If so, I'll go ahead and buy me a bigger drive. May as well take advantage of the downtime.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use MFS Live. 

noswap applies to all series 2s, including the R10.


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

Use MFS Live to do what?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Copy and expand the TiVo drive.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

TiVoMad? I still have the 13 floppies for that somewhere.


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I just sent $20 for a fresh Instant Cake and got it up in 45 minutes. 15 spent downloading the image.


----------

